

Windows 8/Internet Explorer 10 blame websites for IE crashes - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2011/microsoft-plays-the-blame-game-fast-and-loose-with-internet-explorer-10-and-windows-8/

======
Random615
Hmmm ... it seems as if neosmart has some insanely bad code. I hope neosmart
fixes their scripts before IE 10 comes out.

------
cryptoz
That's pretty despicable behavior. I hope they change this before release.

~~~
ComputerGuru
My friends couldn't understand why it pissed me off the way it did. Actually,
I'm not sure myself... But it's just insulting that they would blame their
shortcomings on a completely innocent third party, and to me it violates some
unwritten, unspoken law of developers. Hackers just don't do this to other
hackers. No ifs or buts, no two ways about it.

~~~
ajanuary
I don't see how it's any different to saying "Foobar.exe is not responding".
It gives you some more info on what the cause of the problem is.

~~~
cryptoz
It's different because this new message is factually incorrect. "neosmart.net
is not responding" means something completely different that what is actually
happening; if you open neosmart.net in a different browser, I'd bet everything
would operate as normal. What's actually happening is that IE10 isn't stable
enough to handle whatever the website is doing, and _IE10_ stops responding.
But instead of admitting that, they blame the website.

Now, this might be happening _in part_ because the website has some bad code,
but in 2011 there's absolutely no way any website should be able to crash a
browser. That's just crazy. Given that the browser is crashing, that's 100% of
the fault of the browser and no blame at all should go to the site.

At the very least, IE should isolate the problem to the particular tab and not
crash.

~~~
Random615
cryptoz: Remember that your statement is completely false.

There is nothing what is true about what you said.

This is what is correct: There exists an error. This is what are acceptable
behaviors for a browser: \- It may choose to crash \- It may ignore the error
and continue on its merry way

Now assume that that you said that "a browser should not crash to faulty
code". Given that a browser implements something like that, then there can
exist a severe faulty security hole.

If anything, IE was correct in crashing. It's just not very humanly-desirable
for it to crash. And if it crashed, perhaps, it should just crash the "part"
that was affected and restart it.

That is the only decently "perhaps correct" solution.

